# Possible CM7 Easter egg?



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

I was randomly messing with my phone and went to the about phone section in the settings. If you rapidly tap "Android Version 2.3.7" a screenshot called Zombie Art by Jack Larson comes up. How odd!


----------



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm not on cm7 but is it the gingerbread zombie thing? That's been built in for a long time.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

I had no clue lol, i was like super cool! haha


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

Try Mod Version, too


----------



## deevious (Jul 23, 2011)

It occurs on stock 2.3.3 as well.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Lol. Been there on every single build of GB


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

I literally just found it lol. Gosh I'm slow haha


----------



## Fenrisswolf (Jun 28, 2011)

That's the Gingerbread easter egg, as I just found out too. However, if you do the same thing with "Mod Version"... you get a different easter egg by TeamDouche. (At least in REVnumbers mod, not sure if all CM7.)


----------

